# Kondom für den Notfall



## DER SCHWERE (24 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (24 Feb. 2013)

Hihi, der ist gut !!


----------



## Max100 (25 Feb. 2013)

Master_Of_Desaster schrieb:


> Hihi, der ist gut !!



Zum verschenken


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2013)

immer griffbereit


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

Haha that's funny


----------



## Ladidadum (2 Apr. 2013)

Bestimmt Safe^^


----------



## petem_6 (3 Apr. 2013)

gibt nix was ein bisschen patex nicht reparieren könnte...


----------



## tobacco (3 Apr. 2013)

Das war bestimmt deine frau !!!!!!!!


----------



## fvefve (7 Apr. 2013)

Das erinnert mich an das Bild mit der Diskette, die mit Magnet an den Kühlschank gepinnt ist :WOW:


----------

